# cwmu's



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

just looking for info on some cumu's

Minnie Maud
scofield west
scofield canyon
emma park
dove creek
weber florance
roan cliffs
park valley
pine canyon
if there is anyone who wants to devolge some info it would be VERY helpful to my hunt choice this year.

as always thanks.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard that it's pretty hard to find a good buck on the Minnie Maud. I believe they over hunt it.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

i am going to assume you are after deer, right? 

My cousin hunted weber/florence a couple years back and though they did not let him hunt the higher ground near whitney like he wanted he killed a 130 class deer on the third day of his hunt. This was as I recall the first good deer he had seen.

I personally would look into park valley but just because of my family roots. 

Have you called the operaters? Numbers are in the proclamation.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

My daughter had not taken a big game animal yet so we drew doe tags on the *Weber Florence.*

I was told all doe hunters-scores of them- were to show up at a specified morning and place at the same time to kill off a group of does known to hang out at a certain spot. All doe hunters would be filled out in a couple of hours.

Whereas I understand they cant allow a bunch of gallavanting doe hunters chase game all over the Property, I let them know in no uncertain terms that I could not expose my daughter to such a slaughter. :x

Only after threatening to file a complaint, did they let me come back up - after several feet of snow made the Property inaccessible.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

yes this is for deer, i am not looking for a huge buck but i have kids that loved hunting last year in southern utah on the muzzy that i want them to get a good chance with a rifle.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been spending some time on the nine mile,,The Roan cliffs deer look pretty good.
In fact , I'm headed there in the morning and have access to private ground.....

Looks like some really good bucks there,,I'll be packing a camera tomorrow.....
From the cwmu's on your list.......The Roan cliffs is were I would be!,,
I love the genetics there, That "trash stuff" is great.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have seen some of the bucks off of Emma park that would go 160-170 and Randy is a good man!


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

i love the idea of hunting nine mile and emma park and i have always thought scofield was an ideal area for some great bucks, I grew up in huntington so it is like going home thanks again for all your help


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to throw my two cents in......I haven't hunted one.....but my brother got a permit for Cow elk on on 3 years ago.....Negative experience. 

By and large, I believe the CWMU program is based out of some really good ideas....but needs to be regulated much better. One of the first things we read on this thread is that a hunter wasn't allowed to hunt a certain area.....That right there, from what I've read, if he had complained, was grounds for them to lose their CWMU status. The public draw hunter is supposed to have the same opportunity as the person who paid thousands for their tag. I've also heard other stories like the "slaughter" story......That's sad. But notice a threat of a complaint, and they jumped for the guy & his daughter.....unfortunately they gave them a crap time of year to hunt.

With all of the negative I've heard about the operators of the CWMU's, I'm surprised the DWR hasn't done something about it. 

But back to what you wanted to know.....Good luck on finding a CWMU that you don't get screwed on!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

jungle said:


> My daughter had not taken a big game animal yet so we drew doe tags on the *Weber Florence.*
> 
> I was told all doe hunters-scores of them- were to show up at a specified morning and place at the same time to kill off a group of does known to hang out at a certain spot. All doe hunters would be filled out in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


SO I know that this kind of stuff happens all the time on CWMU's, but why does it go unreported most of the time? I believe, and correct me if I'm wrong, but in order to participate in the CWMU program, operators are required to allow you 5 concurrent days, and an equal number of acres to hunt as their paying clients. It doesn't have to be the same area, but equal in size. This would be a CLEAR violation of that agreement set forth of the outset of the CWMU program.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I have hunted some cwmu's ( grassy vally,spring creek, summit point durst )and have never had a bad operater the folks i dealt with were more than willing to let us come when we could and even tryed to help with areas they thought we could see animals. some have gone as far as to gut out the elk and drag it back to the truck ! so i dont worrie abought the operation of the cwmu but would love some insites as to what time frame people have spent and the quality of the land they have seen and what i might expect.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've had some really good experiences with CWMU's in the past, and have had really good luck with Deseret. I've also had a terrible experience with a unit that used to be managed by Fred John (don't ever ever ever ever apply for a unit he manages) But for the most part it's been pretty good.

I would love to hear from anyone who's had any experience with Park Valley Hereford, Bally Watts, or Ingham Peak though.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I've had some really good experiences with CWMU's in the past, and have had really good luck with Deseret. I've also had a terrible experience with a unit that used to be managed by Fred John (don't ever ever ever ever apply for a unit he manages) But for the most part it's been pretty good.
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone who's had any experience with Park Valley Hereford, Bally Watts, or Ingham Peak though.


Lol....so true!
I actually turned FJ in for tresspassing ON Deseret property when i was guiding a client there. We watched him and his client chase a bull onto the ranch and shot 11 shots at it! :RULES:


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

bmp


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

while i cannot attest to alot of the cwmu s i can honestly say the the grass vallley/clark canyon does a pretty darn good job its a dandy for deer and moose a bit harder for elk, its not a gimmi or a petting zoo so you will have
to hunt to find your animals but the operators are cordial and responsive and
willing to work with you. and as for as deseret land and livestock while the cow hunts can be really easy to the point were some folks dont like them i
have yet to be on any cwmu that works harder for its bull elk and moose hunters after all who can complain about a full guided hunt and not pay for it
buck deer the hunters are on there own but a bit of advise for those who get
that tag just ask questions you will get ansuers you will not get a gpa reading for the biggest bucks but they will steer you into the right areas and its a big
big unit dont waste your time quessing were to hunt and again be prepared to walk to get to the better bucks there not dumb and they wont for the most part be standing by a road


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

up


----------

